# Dislocated Intraocular Lens



## coderguy1939 (Nov 20, 2008)

Doctor sutured the IOL to the iris to correct IOL that dislocated after cataract surgery.  He did paracentesis at 3 o'clock and 12 o'clock then placed the suture through the limbus and underneath the iris and superior haptic.  I'm looking at 66825 but also 66682.  Input would be appreciated.


----------



## mbort (Nov 20, 2008)

sounds good unless they bundle ( I didnt check CCI edits)


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 21, 2008)

I use 66682 for this scenario.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for your responses.


----------

